# BALL DANGER for large/giant breeds



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How frightening !!!!! Who would have thought with the thousands of times we've thrown that sized ball. Glad the girls have gravitated to the tennis ball "stick" and frisbee.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow. That is absolutely terrifying. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for rerunning this post. I would have never imagined........! And who knows what my response to this situation would have been?


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

The breeder we are getting a puppy from gave us a copy of this article. Scarry. I was going to buy one of those Go Do Go toys until I saw that. The breeder said her dogs still play with tennis balls but she is more careful & makes sure nothing smaller is around. Her point was if it should happen rather than trying to get to the vet, because it will take too long, work the ball out.
I am buying some of the larger size tennis balls from Kong. She also said her dogs like the Huck balls which you can get a large size.
THank you for posting so other s can see.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a horrifying story, although a happy ending for this woman's dog, that could have been any of our dogs.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad the woman kept her head about her.

We don't allow tennis ball sized balls in the house. I just found two packages of them that we've had for a couple of years, unopened. They got thrown away. All of ours are softball sized or larger...most are larger.

The smallest we have around outside are the small Jolly Balls with a Rope and they're 4.5" around. The dogs LOVE THEM...have great fun with them, and they float. 

They come in 4.5", 6", and 8" (which is big, even for a Newf). Ours like the small and medium best! Theyr'e non-toxic:

http://toysandtreats.petedge.com/Jolly-Pets-Romp-and-Rolls-ZX8120.pro

By the way...in the photo the cardboard "packaging" and the tied up rope are still on the balls. When taken off, the ball is just a ball with a rope through it.

They also make a ball without a rope...but the dogs don't like it as much. The rope allows them to sling it around. LOL Same sizes:

http://toysandtreats.petedge.com/Jolly-Pet-Bounce-n-Play-ZT2545.pro

And these are great too...not quite as big, but too big for a Golden to swallow (I'm referring to the large one - 4.25", although the 3.25" one would probably be okay too) - also non-toxic.

With rope: http://www.planetdog.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ORBEE W/ROPE

No rope: http://www.planetdog.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ORBEE BALL


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump, bump. :wavey:


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting this.

Are the red Kong Rubber balls large enough??? That's what we use around here.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Donna those are some great toy suggestions, we have a jolly ball (I think its medium size) and the dogs love it.. I know the dogs do have a rubber chuck-it ball out in the yard somewhere, I'm gonna go find it and get rid of it.


----------



## Volpe (Feb 1, 2009)

Just horrifying. Thank you for sharing, I will definately keep this in mind.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like to make this thread a sticky, but I don't remember how.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I believe only a mod can make a thread sticky.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I had a VERY similar situation with my larger GSD when she was about 7 years old. Katie was insatiable when it came to playing ball and we had several tennis balls in the back yard for her to fetch. I'd been throwing for about 10 minutes when she jumped and grabbed the ball just like all the other times. This time, instead of immediately heading back to me, she just stood there with her head down facing away from me. I knew something was wrong. As I rushed to the back of the yard, I could see her wheezing for breath and I knew that she had the ball stuck in her throat. By the time I got there she had laid down and I grabbed her to pick her up and it must have done the same thing as the heimlich, as she coughed the ball back out. SCARED me practically to death! Once I knew she was alright, I immediately gathered up all their tennis balls and threw them out. Next time we were at the store I bought soft-balls (much larger!).

Mandy plays with tennis balls, but she is smaller than my GSDs were.

Thank you for posting this for all to see and heed.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

The only balls my shepherd likes are balls with the rope on them, thank goodness. He has little interest in tennis balls.

My golden is a small bitch and a tennis ball is quite large for her. I am amazed at the pics of other goldens with 2 or 3 balls in their mouths, Willow could never do that!

Thankyou for reminding us about the dangers and I am very glad that Sailor had a quick thinking owner.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I decided to stick this thread for a weak or so. My goodness, I gould not finish the first post. These kinds of stories are so hard to digest.  I know a puppy owner who suffered through a similar story involving a stick, and I want to be sure we do everything possible to avoid this.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

I've seen folks allowing their dogs to play with GOLF balls their dogs found while out walking! I've tried to warn them about the dangers but most of the time they simply brush it off like "it will never happen to me". I can just hop eit never does. Thanks for the post, this was one of the reasons as a medic(corpman) when I was in the navy, I took a pet course on first aid where they actually taught the proper method of using the heimlich on large and small breed dogs. I was constantly worried as a pup that Amber would end up with some sort of object caught in her throat. Thanks for the post! I hope it at least makes people aware of how to manage to situation if it occurs since I imagine it would be tough to remove all tennis balls from dogs for whom the tennis ball is nothing short of an obsession.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

The heimlich is something good for all dog owners to know. There are different techniques for large dogs vs. small dogs. Thankfully, through working at the doggie daycare, I am certified CPR and dog first aid through the Red Cross. I would suggest anyone who can take a course!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My kids know that no "superballs" are allowed in my house for that reason. I always thought tennis balls would be safe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

So scary! Thanks for posting this if it ever happens I'll at least know what to do. Neither one of my girls are tennis ball obsessed but we do use them for fetch in the lake. I'll be picking up the ones with the rope from now on.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump to top


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Where would I find a course on the heimlich manuever for dogs? Daisy is not a tennis ball kind of dog, never has been. Sometimes I feel bad about that but perhaps it's more of a blessing.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Where would I find a course on the heimlich manuever for dogs? Daisy is not a tennis ball kind of dog, never has been. Sometimes I feel bad about that but perhaps it's more of a blessing.



I think its a blessing!! After having a totally ball and floppy-frisbee obsessed dog (Aussie) its actually somewhat nice not having a crazy retriever bringing me slobbery tennis balls all day.


----------



## Carole (Dec 14, 2008)

That's it for the couple of dozens of tennis balls that are in and out of the house here! I've already thrown four away since reading this! 

We have a couple of glow in the dark balls that are a bit bigger than tennis balls and one HUGE tennis ball that the dogs like. I'm going to go to Petco and buy more BIG balls for them to play with.

I get E-mails from Dr Jon (a vet) and he had a link for a Website where you could buy a couple of felt type animals that you could stuff plastic bottles in. Nisha eats ANY stuffed animal, so those don't come in the house anymore, but I had an idea to get an extra long sports sock and stuff a plastic bottle in it and put knots at each end. The dogs like those!


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

I've always been sure to pick up all the golf balls around, but didn't think about the tennis balls. Max doesn't catch them in the air, but when he fetches one he throws his head back. On my way to the toy basket with a trash bag in hand. Trip to PetsMart in the morning! Brutus only likes large, odd shaped toys, doesn't care for balls. 
Thanks so much for posting this!!


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's two good resources for learning the basics of the heimlich procedure for dogs. The first by dogster.com seems to be the best. If you need further info let me know and I'll do my best to help. 
http://www.dogster.com/guides/dog_h...aneuver/giving_your_dog_the_heimlich_maneuver

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/heimlich-for-your-dog/page1.aspx


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't give Scout tennis balls but that's because of the glue not being good for her teeth. I do give her balls made for dogs that are just like tennis balls though. I had no idea! I knew that goldens could choke on golf balls (Opra's golden died that way) but I didn't know about tennis balls. Thank you for posting this. I'm out to buy some new toys for Scout.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Is there any evidence that choking on tennis balls is a widespread problem? Who did this actually happen to?


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Is there any evidence that choking on tennis balls is a widespread problem? Who did this actually happen to?


I don't know about "widespread," it is just one of those hidden dangers that could occur at any given time - fluke situations that cannot be predicted. Same as with collar strangulation - never say never because one doesn't know when it could happen. So, providing dogs with larger balls (proper collars with flat-lying tags) are aimed at preventing fluke situations from occurring. Better safe than sorry, because again, one never knows when something may happen. The people whose dogs did swallow balls didn't know that was going to happen... :uhoh: But since reading that article, I can clearly see how it could happen - tennis/racket-sized balls would be easy to swallow, so now I provide them with larger balls that they cannot swallow - I'm not taking any chances. Why should I when there's other alternatives available to prevent it?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I understand the worry, but it's also like telling humans not to drive because you could wreck, or to fly because you could crash. While, I will definitely be more aware, I don't think we as people can prevent EVERY problem that could occur as there are somethings we must just do to enjoy life (and that goes for our dogs too and their tennis balls!)


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Bock said:


> I understand the worry, but it's also like telling humans not to drive because you could wreck, or to fly because you could crash. While, I will definitely be more aware, I don't think we as people can prevent EVERY problem that could occur as there are somethings we must just do to enjoy life (and that goes for our dogs too and their tennis balls!)


I'm trying to understand this....if there's other balls out there that can be just as fun, without the worry, why not provide them?  Isn't it everyone's goal, whether they're dog/kid parents, to try to prevent as many accidents as possible?


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes of course it is, however, I'm not going to run out and change everything because of one warning. I know it is possible, however I have never heard of it happening to someone I know, and I know a large number of dog people. I try to prevent as many accidents as possible, to a certain extent but I am not going to be put my dog in a bubble. 

If I followed every warning on here, my dog would have no tennis balls, no collar, eat only raw food, only raw treats, never be corrected,only have water at certain times, never have ice, never run free in the backyard, never go to daycare....you get my drift.

I think the warning is a good warning, however, not an immediate emergency to trash toys and go buy new ones in the next 30 minutes. Will I buy bigger ones as the article suggets whenever their current balls need to be thrown away? I'll definitely consider it, but I'm not going to replace perfectly good tennis balls because of one warning that may or may not even be true.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with you on racket balls, but tennis balls seem plenty big to me, and I have no idea if this GSD even exists, much less that he didn't have a pre-existing condition that made choking possible. In fact, the ball involved _isn't even a tennis ball!_ So why are we suddenly banning tennis balls from our homes?

I'm sorry, but this story stays in my fear-mongering column until it's backed up with verifiable evidence.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've had two goldens in the past for whom tennis balls were a life's work. Joplin could carry three at once and Raleigh four. I see how tennis balls are bad if the dog chews and wears down his teeth, or if the tennis ball gets trashed or ripped up. However, for the dogs who delight in simply holding them in a big jack o lantern smile, I just can't see much danger. I do agree about golf balls and all small, slippery balls, of course. I think Bock's post is sensible and I agree with it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I'm with you on racket balls, but tennis balls seem plenty big to me, and I have no idea if this GSD even exists, much less that he didn't have a pre-existing condition that made choking possible. In fact, the ball involved _isn't even a tennis ball!_ So why are we suddenly banning tennis balls from our homes?
> 
> I'm sorry, but this story stays in my fear-mongering column until it's backed up with verifiable evidence.


 

I wholeheartedly agree with this. I toss tennis balls for my dogs, but do not leave them out for them - not for fear of them swallowing one, but because of the abrasive property of the skin wearing their teeth down for those who might chew them. 

It would be pretty darn hard for even a large dog to swallow a tennis ball (I've intubated enough dogs prior to surgery and even a endotracheal tube is hard enough to pass) and as you stated, this (urban legend?) story isn't even about a tennis ball. 

Pretty nearly anything can cause harm or even kill you if not taken or used properly and safely. (Which is why I do not iron - it's simply too dangerous ) 
If pet owners start worrying and fretting about every little thing that they might feed or allow to be played with, I foresee a whole lot of neurotic pets in the future.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with this. I toss tennis balls for my dogs, but do not leave them out for them - not for fear of them swallowing one, but because of the abrasive property of the skin wearing their teeth down for those who might chew them.


Yeah - I'm with you on the chewing part, but even then, the dog would have to chew them regularly and obsessively for it to have a real effect. So if my dog isn't chewing the tennis balls, I wouldn't even mind leaving them out.

When Gus, the tennis ball champ, was still alive, we didn't leave them around, but it was because he would push them under furniture to create an excuse to get you up to get it and thus play with him. But he never chewed them, and given his anatomy, it would have taken an extraordinary amount of force to get one into his esophagus...I'm not even sure it would have been possible under any normal circumstance.

Here's a USAToday article with a veterinary dentist as a source, verifying that they do cause wear, but aren't really a big problem in dogs that aren't chew obsessive about balls.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Yeah - I'm with you on the chewing part, but even then, the dog would have to chew them regularly and obsessively for it to have a real effect. So if my dog isn't chewing the tennis balls, I wouldn't even mind leaving them out.
> 
> When Gus, the tennis ball champ, was still alive, we didn't leave them around, but it was because he would push them under furniture to create an excuse to get you up to get it and thus play with him. But he never chewed them, and given his anatomy, it would have taken an extraordinary amount of force to get one into his esophagus...I'm not even sure it would have been possible under any normal circumstance.


 
Surprisingly, Brian, it really doesn't take much for them to wear the teeth - epecially if the tennis balls are sandy/dirty. I had one dog that was obsessive about them and the damage to his teeth didn't take all that long to happen. :no:

As for actually swallowing one, I'd be really surprised if it could happen. A racquet ball I can see getting lodged in the back of the teeth and obstructing the airway, but I imagine it would be difficult to swallow, even partially.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Surprisingly, Brian, it really doesn't take much for them to wear the teeth - epecially if the tennis balls are sandy/dirty. I had one dog that was obsessive about them and the damage to his teeth didn't take all that long to happen.


I can believe it. Even the article acknowledged that noticeable, if not harmful wear could take place fairly quickly. I imagine that for show dogs, even a tiny bit of cosmetic wear could be a problem. The dentist's point was that it could blunt the fangs a little, but once they were blunted, the pressure would be spread out and the effect would slow dramatically.

Still, no argument: tennis balls are bad chew toys.

Also, as a note, I wash mine thoroughly or use ones that have been out in the weather for a few weeks (lost ones around a tennis court, for example), because I don't like the chemical smell of new tennis balls.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

From the manufacturer of Treatball, (made with Wilson Tennis Balls)

"According to Wilson Sporting Goods and Penn Racquet Sports Company, their tennis balls are made of rubber and latex, and the felt covering the ball consists of wool and nylon. The dyes used to color the felt are non-toxic. I currently do not have information from other manufacturers, so I cannot say anything about the safety of their balls. If you come across such information, please let me know. Latex is probably the most harmful of these materials, since some dogs could be allergic to it. Latex is generally used in rubber gloves, for example, and some humans are allergic to it too."


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So, on this subject, Planet Dog, a pet store in Portland, has been claiming that dogs should only have Penn tennis balls bc of lead (?) Sigh. True or false?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> So, on this subject, Planet Dog, a pet store in Portland, has been claiming that dogs should only have Penn tennis balls bc of lead (?) Sigh. True or false?


Apparently false.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My understanding is that one needs to steer clear of tennis balls and those marketed as DOG tennis balls, that are made in China because of concerns of lead.


----------



## Granite Gold Goldens (Feb 19, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> It would be pretty darn hard for even a large dog to swallow a tennis ball (I've intubated enough dogs prior to surgery and even a endotracheal tube is hard enough to pass) and as you stated, this (urban legend?) story isn't even about a tennis ball.
> 
> 
> Urban legend or not...I would like to share my personal experience w/a Golden and a tennis ball. Yes, it is possible for a Golden to swallow one or at least to get one lodged in the throat. Many years ago our boy swallowed a tennis ball. The dogs had only been in the yard a few minutes. I went inside for what reason I do not remember, but I wasn't inside long, when I came to the sliding door I saw Blaz'r trying to throw up...foam dripping from his mouth. In obvious distress. I went out to him, tried to comfort him then I opened his mouth to see if anything in there...to my horror :uhoh: way back all I could see was the top of the tennis ball. I pried open his mouth.. wide open and slid my fingers along the center of the top roof of his mouth (I remember it taking a few attempts) I was able to slide a finger just behind it popping it out. I was never so scared...I thought he was going to choke to death. The though of calling the fire dept/rescue crossed my mind at the time (they are right around the corner!)
> ...


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Do people still think this cannot happen?? It only takes one time. Do you think the above poster thought it would happen to one of her Golden Retrievers? Never say never. :uhoh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> Do people still think this cannot happen?? It only takes one time. Do you think the above poster thought it would happen to one of her Golden Retrievers? Never say never. :uhoh:


 
It only takes one time for a dog to swallow a sock and get a blockage and need a risky surgery, too, but I am not going to stop wearing socks.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> It only takes one time for a dog to swallow a sock and get a blockage and need a risky surgery, too, but I am not going to stop wearing socks.


Thanks Laura. I just spit tea on my laptop. Well played.

In all seriousness, the thing these two stories have in common is that the dogs aren't actually choking in the sense that the balls have made it into the esophagus, but that the dogs have managed to lodge the balls far back in the mouth.

Definitely something worth watching out for and something I watch for anytime Comet has something in his mouth, particularly an edible chew of any sort, but again, no reason to throw away the best, cheapest, most versatile dog toy in the world.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea. Thank you for the warning!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I won't stop wearing socks, but if my dog insists on taking them I guess i will keep them picked up so I don't have to take a chance.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Traz said:


> I won't stop wearing socks, but if my dog insists on taking them I guess i will keep them picked up so I don't have to take a chance.


 
Bummer, huh? I hate it when having dogs forces us to actually do things like picking up after ourselves.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Yup, I have been forced to pick up socks, keep the trash emptied, tape up electrical cords, not leave empty bags around & even put my glasses up high at night! If I could get her to run the vacumm I would be all set.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

K9 Passion said:


> I don't know about "widespread," it is just one of those hidden dangers that could occur at any given time - fluke situations that cannot be predicted. Same as with collar strangulation - never say never because one doesn't know when it could happen. So, providing dogs with larger balls (proper collars with flat-lying tags) are aimed at preventing fluke situations from occurring. Better safe than sorry, because again, one never knows when something may happen. The people whose dogs did swallow balls didn't know that was going to happen... :uhoh: But since reading that article, I can clearly see how it could happen - tennis/racket-sized balls would be easy to swallow, so now I provide them with larger balls that they cannot swallow - I'm not taking any chances. Why should I when there's other alternatives available to prevent it?


 
I had a very bad scare with the collars before. I was in the backyard and Lucy and Sally were playing. Im thankful I was right there. Lucy got her mouth wrapped and twisted in Sallys collar. It was so tight and Lucy collapsed onto the lawn. Sally was choking.....I finally was able to undo the snap. I thought Lucy was going to break her jaw.....it was that tight. I was so scared but kept my head on. Thank goodness both Sally and Lucy were ok. I no longer have those type collars. I now have the Chinook collars.....they do break away. All I can say.......is never to say it will never happen.


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

that's a horrifying story. I have successfully used the Heimlich maneuver in my duties as a police officer on people and have always thought that if something became lodged in one of my girls throat under similar conditions that I would stand over the dog, straddling her and put both my hands under her ribs then pull up with enough force to push air out of their lungs. I've never learned doggie Heimlich but I think that would work for an obstruction completely blocking the airway. My God, there is so much to worry about when you have the equivalent of two 10 year old children who pick up everything they can find in their mouth.


----------



## blondebyte (Apr 1, 2009)

I just bought a TON of balls for my 9 week old pup.. She won't get the chance to learn catch with ANY of them.. they are outta here.



I don't know if I would have been strong enough to hold him down. My GSD was HUGE and STRONG, very strong.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

blondebyte said:


> I just bought a TON of balls for my 9 week old pup.. She won't get the chance to learn catch with ANY of them.. they are outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Send them my way.  Or, donate them to a Humane Society or other dog organization who will use them.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

blondebyte said:


> I just bought a TON of balls for my 9 week old pup.. She won't get the chance to learn catch with ANY of them.. they are outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mail 'em to me. We're out and I'm going to go to the local tennis courts today to look for some old ones, but I'd just as soon get a big pile in the mail.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd ask for them too, but the snow-cover just melted to reveal at least twenty bright yellow balls, lol. Send them to Tippykayak and PG.


----------



## emiliomp (May 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot for share.

As soon as I read your post I put all the tennis balls into the garbage can.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

This has always been one of my biggest fears as well. Especially since I heard about Oprah's dog choking on a ball. I've never used smaller balls and was leary about even the tennis ball size. I use those AirKong larger tennis balls. They're not too big for the dog to catch or put in their mouth but too big for them to choke on.....

http://www.alphadogtoys.com/large-air-kong-squeaker-tennis-ball.html


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you for the information! My girls love tennis balls. Scary to think it could happen to them.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

As everyone here knows, I am a worrier. BUT after a lifetime of owning dogs, I conclude that the simple fun and pleasure of a bright yellow tennis ball or a stick in the woods is worth the miniscule risk for a golden retriever. Sticks are more of a risk than balls- but there's just no way a normal sized golden who does not chew apart a tennis ball is going to choke on one in the normal course of events. 99.9 percent of the time, the dog will have a blast with a classic toy.

Downhill skiing is far riskier, but I still ski! The fun is worth whatever tiny risk from bizarre cases are used as a fear tactic. I could drown, but still I sail every summer. I love to ride my horse- that has awful statistics. 

Oprah's dog had a tiny cocker spaniel size bouncie ball. That IS bad. Golf balls? Scary. Maybe tennis balls are bad like that for a humongous mastiff. BUT, in 30 years of goldens, always three in a generation- nine goldens- we have had zero ball or stick problems. Even Raleigh, a ball addict who could carry four in his mouth at once, had no problems, did not wear down his teeth etc; my other golden Joplin, who could parade around with three in his mouth, lived well into his 15th year. If scary anacdotal evidence can make people throw their new tennis balls wholesale into the trash, maybe anecdotal evidence of happy goldens with nothing going wrong can reverse the process? There are lots of things to worry about- cancer prevention, vaccines, lepto, poison mushrooms, ticks, heartworm. . .


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

What she said. There are far more _documented_ cases of dogs having problems with socks, underwear, washclothes, nylons, and other items that I doubt people then went and eliminated from their lives than there are with tennis balls.

I think this one is a little out there.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

The point I am taking away from this is "to be prepared". I think I will look into a local saftey course for dogs to learn just what to do in the case of these types of emergencies. My vet and the emergency hospitals are all 20 - 30 mins away and it seems like fast action saves lives.

Darby loves balls (his secret desire is to be a ball boy at the US Open  ) He has tennis balls but mostly soft plastic squeaky balls. I am getting rid of all the golf balls that he has collected. We also have an assortment of "over the fence balls" contributions from the neighborhood kids they include, baseballs, softballs and a basketball. He has his own soccer ball and other large balls for dogs.

I am also very aware of the collars when they wrestle, I will never forget one night when Darby was in puppy class, the instructor had gotten a call just before class, a former student lost his 8 month old puppy when he suffocated while wrestling with his older dog. The puppy's collar got caught in the older dogs teeth and the older dog panic, they could get the collar loose and the puppy died. I take there collars off when they don't need them, I can always be right there and sometimes that won't even help.

Thanks for the post, this was an eye opener.

v


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

That story is so scary. Our vet did warn us when Samantha was just a puppy about choking. She recommended never giving her not only tennis balls but also the rawhide bones with knots on the end because when chewed off they also pose the same choking hazard. However, she never told us how to get an object out. I'm glad I read the story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

ebenjamin85 said:


> That story is so scary. Our vet did warn us when Samantha was just a puppy about choking. She recommended never giving her not only tennis balls but also the rawhide bones with knots on the end because when chewed off they also pose the same choking hazard. However, she never told us how to get an object out. I'm glad I read the story, thanks for sharing!


I recommend contacting your local Red Cross for a pet first aid class. You will learn a lot such as first aid, CPR, and the heimleich.


----------

